# Sad, sad news about my daughter, Hilary. EDITED WITH PICTURES AND WEBSITE



## CDoobee

*Sad, sad news about my daughter, Hilary, known as Hilside on the DIS.*

*
This is too hard for me to say, so I will just copy and send messages my sister Marcia, and Hilary's husband Tom wrote:*

Message #1

Today our sweet Hilary went to heaven to be with the Lord. She was critically ill for a long time now and has been in alot of pain. Her Grandma and Grandpa went this last weekend to visit with her and were able to read to her and hold her hands. It was her choice not to be on a ventilator anymore as she did not want to live the rest of her life like that. Tom and Hilary had discussed it at great length. Please pray for our family.

Message #2
Subject: (sharing a message from Tom Williams)
Date: Tue, 16 May 2006 21:00:17 -0500

My wife, Hilary, has been in the hospital for some time. It's a really long story but it has a very short and sad ending.

I won't go into the whole story except to say that she had been on a
ventilator for some 40 odd days, which is much longer than people are
usually on the machine. She had been on and off of it over the past
three months. Last week she worked really really hard to get off of
it. Friday, they removed the ventilator. She was breathing on her own.
She was doing really good throughout the weekend. Yesterday, she
started to develop problems. She was getting in a good amount of
oxygen, her saturation level was at 100%, but she was not expelling
carbon dioxide. Her body basically just wore out. She had been on the
ventilator so long. I was given the option of putting her back on the
ventilator, knowing that she would never be able to come off of it, or
make her as comfortable as possible and allow her to pass. She knew
what staying off of it meant, but she elected to stay off of it. I
didn't want to lose her, but I love her too much to force my wishes on
her. They made her as comfortable as she could possibly be. She held
on for a long time. Today at roughly 5:20 PM EDT she passed on. I love
her, I miss her, I most certainly didn't want her to go. She will
always be in my heart. I just thought I should let everyone know.

Tom

*And this is from my father:*

Hilary's obituary may be viewed by clicking on the website address below.  Please be sure to sign the guest book.

Charles Newton


http://www.legacy.com/postgazette/Obituaries.asp?Page=Notice&PersonID=17803302

*This is at Hil and Tom's wedding, 8/19/01.  Along with Hilary and Tom are me, my DH Kevin, and my DS Jared and DD Katelyn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



This is Hil and Tom in October 2005, when she came to St. Louis to surprise a friend at his wedding.





Here is the link to Hil's Place:  You have to copy and paste.  Clicking the link doesn't work, for some reason.
http://hilwilliams.home.comcast.ne[/B]t/

Hilary posted on the DIS as Hilside.  I'm not sure which board she frequented the most.*


----------



## luvmydogs

From the bottom of my heart, please accept my most heartfelt sympathies on the loss of your beloved Hilary.  May God give you and yours strength and peace at what must be such a terribly difficult time. 

You and your family are in my prayers.  I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## RitaZ.

Oh Debbie, I'm so sorry.   My thoughts and prayers are with your entire family.


----------



## AuntieM03

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

I am very sorry for your loss. {HUGS}


----------



## raammartin

to you.  I'm so sorry for you and your family's loss.


----------



## agnes!

I am so sorry for your loss.

agnes!


----------



## j's m

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DisneyAddict_M

I am so sorry.


----------



## mom23boys

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LoraJ

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## chibichibirei

I am so so so sorry for your loss!


----------



## BelleBeautyandtheBeast

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## gradtchr

I am so so sorry.


----------



## becka

I am so sorry for your loss.  We had the pleasure of meeting you and Hillary at the St. Louis DIS meet a few years ago.  I only met her for a very short time but she seemed like such a wonderfully sweet person with a great spirit.  I can't imagine how hard this must be for you but please know that you and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## birdiesunshine

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## chicagodisneyfan

My deepest sympathy on your loss.


----------



## lucas

I am so sorry.....


----------



## Serena

I'm sorry.


----------



## luvflorida

Please accept my deepest sympathy for the loss of your daughter, Hilary. Thoughts, prayers, and lots of    are being sent to you and your family.


----------



## lbgraves




----------



## Blueeyes101817

i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Tigger&Belle

I am so sorry!


----------



## monarchsfan16

I'm so sorry


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tiziminchac

My heartfelt condolences to your family.


----------



## Breezy_Carol

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## momof2inPA

She was so young, only 33. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tiggerlover

I am so very sorry for your loss. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Disneycrazymom

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lucyanna girl

No one should ever have to know the pain of losing a child.   
I am so sorry.

Penny


----------



## dizneenut

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DebIreland

I am so terribly sorry for your loss.  My heart aches for you.


----------



## chell

Please accept my condolences.  The entire family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## eclectics

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## smilingmouse

I'm so sorry.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Octoberbeauty

I'm so sorry.


----------



## figment52




----------



## UrsulasMyHero

I am so sorry for your loss. May you always remember the sunshine in her smile, and the breeze in her laughter.  May you one day be reuinited with your daughter, at the gate of heaven.

*hugs*


----------



## 2xcited2slp

Please know that you have my deepest sympathy for the loss of your daughter.  The pain that you and your family feel must be devistating.  My prayers are with you.  I too, grew up in Florissant, MO and am just a bit older than Hilary was so I was stunned when I read this on a Disney forum.  I am not sure what I can do for you, but I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## poohbears5

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Pop Daddy

Im sorry


----------



## perdidobay

I am so sorry............


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

My deepest sympathy and prayers...


----------



## crazyforgoofy

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## tinaluis

So sorry for your loss.  Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dan Murphy

So very, very sorry to read this, Debbie.    I never met Hilary, but hearing about from you, Kevin, as well as Katelyn and Jared over the years, I feel like I know her a little.  It was so nice when she married Tom a few years back.  I am at a loss for words, Debbie.   Please accept my condolences, you and all your fine family. 

Dan


----------



## Pooh67_68




----------



## princess pooh

my heart goes out to you and your family.  I'm so sorry


----------



## tink2020

I am so, SO sorry for your loss


----------



## HomeSweetDisney

I am so very sorry for your loss. Lots of  for you and the rest of your family.


----------



## babytrees

Such sad news. 

    

and prayers.


----------



## UP Disney

I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of your daughter.  You and the rest of your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HayGan

I am so sorry for your loss.  May your sweet daughter rest in peace and I hope that you and your family find the comfort and strength you need to get through this difficult time.  My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

I am so terribly sorry to hear that! I know that no typed words can make the pain go away, but I hope that it makes you feel better to know that your dear Hilary is now in Heaven and she isn't in any pain anymore.

My deepest prayers are being said for you and your family. God bless y'all and please know that everyone here on the DIS is here for you, honey.


----------



## DisneyDotty

You have my deepest sympathy.  May you find peace in the love of your family and in your treasured memories.


----------



## Disney Cakers

May God be with you in this difficult time.


----------



## kc10family

Do not stand at my grave and weep;
I am not there, I do not sleep.I
am a thousand winds that blow;
I am the diamond glint on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain;
I am the gentle autumn's rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft star that shines at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry.
I am not there, I did not die. 


Peace be with you and your family.
many prayers for you all.


----------



## escape

I am so very sorry.      

I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## poohandwendy

I am so sorry for your loss, my heart and prayers go out to you and your family in this time of sadness...


----------



## crazyme5kids

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LauraR

I am so very sorry, I can only imagine how much you miss her...but she is breathing free and easy now in heaven  , and you *will* see her again someday.


----------



## minnie56

My heartfelt sympathies


----------



## palmtreegirl




----------



## ChristmasElf

Im sorry to hear of your loss.    to you and your family.


----------



## scoutsmom99

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chipperdini




----------



## janette

I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine the pain.   You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## miss missy

and prayers to you.


----------



## CarolG

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. I'm keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

i'm sorry for the loss you have suffered. Prayers for you and your loved ones.


----------



## jenr812

I am so very sorry!


----------



## kaylajr




----------



## luvthatduke

So sorry.... I viewed the guest book,
what a treasure on this earth to know
how a person was loved & the impact they had.
Praying for you & your family...


----------



## VanniGirl

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kristi1357




----------



## Robinrs

*Oh, sweet Debbie, I am so sorry. Words could never express what I'm feeling for you right now.

May God keep and hold you through this trial.

God bless,

Robinrs*


----------



## Pixiedust34

I am so sorry for your loss.  Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## Quinn222

Deepest sympathy to you and to your family and friends.


----------



## beattyfamily

I'm so sorry for your loss.

  You are all in my prayers.


----------



## Planogirl

I am so very sorry.    My sympathy to you and your family and friends.


----------



## Auggietina




----------



## luckywife

I am deeply sorry for your loss  Keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Virgo10

Peace to you and your family. My deepest sympathy.


----------



## BuzzBoyMom

May God's peace be with your family. I am so sorry.


----------



## Marseeya

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kitty 34

So so sorry.


----------



## BibbidiBobbidiBOO

I'm so sorry.  I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## makinorlando

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Diana Lyn

My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## petrymom

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## sadeeyore

I'm so sorry  my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## 4nana

How very sad  .  I am so sorry about the loss of your dear daughter and can't imagine your pain.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours that God grant your family extra faith and strength through these difficult days.  God Bless ^i^


----------



## slo

Debbie - 

Many many hugs to you and your family   
My deepest sympathies to you and your family for the loss of your daughter. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. God Bless you all!!!


----------



## MsDisney23

May The Peace of The Lord be with you and your family.


----------



## Ava83

I am so sorry for your loss, my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## canwegosoon

So sorry for your loss


----------



## marcij

Sending you prayers and wishing you Peace and comfort.


----------



## DVC Sadie

Please know that you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mrsmom

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
                 Kim


----------



## minnieandmickeymouse

I am so sorry for the loss of your daughter 
My thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## 720L

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## tw1nsmom

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## bubie2.5

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## rie'smom

Hugs and prayers to you and your family. God Bless you.


----------



## TeresaNJ

I am so, so sorry for the loss of your dear daughter.  My heart goes out to you and your family, and I will pray that you find the extra strength to get through this terrible time, and be able to reflect on all the wonderful years you had with your daughter.


----------



## CinderellaIam

I am so sorry.  My deepest condolences to you and your entire family.


----------



## phisigprincess

Oh Debbie that breaks my heart. Many prayers to your family.


----------



## CathrynRose

Im so sorry.


----------



## helenabear

I am so very sorry for your loss.  My heart is breaking for you all


----------



## Jeafl

I cannot imagine how devastated you and your family must be.  Please accept my sincerest condolences.  

I will keep Hilary and all of you in my prayers.


----------



## Stitchfans

So very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## laura001

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family at this time.  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Boston Tea Party

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## NeverlandClub23

I am so, so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine what you must be going through. Here's many hugs from all of us here on the DIS


----------



## jetsetter90

I'm so sorry for your loss.   

TTFN
Jetsetter90


----------



## r3ngels

I am so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you.  She was such a positive person here when she posted... I have thought of her often recently...


----------



## PooohBear




----------



## Miss Jasmine

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry for your loss of Hilary.


----------



## GillieRose

Prayers and hugs to your family. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Blondie

I'm so sorry. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## grimley1968

I am so sorry for this loss to your family.  My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## DISUNC

My deepest Condolences!


----------



## Keli

I am so sorry for the tremendous loss you have suffered.


----------



## MidgeD79

I can honestly say I feel your pain.  My dd Jessica died April 29.  It still seems unbelievable.     and prayers for your family.


----------



## 2sweetangels

My prayer go out for you all, it is so sad to loose a loved one.


----------



## Nancyg56

I am so very sorry for your loss. My prayers are extended to you and for your family.


----------



## Lynn CC

I am so sorry you lost your sweet Hilary, my prayers are with you and your family   
Try to stay strong, I can't even imagine how your feel right now. I know how I felt reading your post about Hilary, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## YourMajesty

I'm so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Prayers and deepest sympathy during this most difficult of times.


----------



## cynsaun

I am so sorry for your loss.  Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## RickinNYC

I am so so sorry for you and your family's loss.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Briarmom

I am so sorry.  Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## catherine

I am so sorry for your loss!    My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Mimi Q




----------



## PrincessPatty

I am so sorry for your loss, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## 4greatboys

Im so sorry Debbie


----------



## snowball22




----------



## Cthia

I am so sorry for you loss. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## liznboys

I'm so sorry.  I knew Hilary from a thread on here, she was so sweet and fun, and inspiring!  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Trish Bessette

I am so very sorry for your tremendous loss.  My god bless all of you.  Hilary is smiling down upon you all.


----------



## keenercam

Debbie -- I am so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## momof1princess

i know that any words i could say would be woefully inadequate and bring little comfort at this tragic time, but please know my prayers are with your family. *HUGS*


----------



## hercamore

I'm so very sorry....just cant imagine.


herc.


----------



## Snowysmom

I am so sorry for the loss of your daughter.  You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## imsorry

I am so sorry for your loss.  I looked up your daughter's website and she was truly a wonderful, special person.


----------



## Hannosmom

Such sorrow, my heart is aching for you.  I remember how much you comforted me when I had to send my special sweet DD off to a school, I wish there was some way to comfort you now.  Love never ends.


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

Sending out prayers and best wishes for the rest of the family. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## L107ANGEL

I am so sorry for your loss.  Prayers and good thoughts for you all


----------



## kpk89

I am so sorry for the loss and for the pain you and your family must be in.  Blessings on all of you.


----------



## ead79

I am so very sorry for the loss of your dear daughter.  May the Lord hold you in His hand and fill you with peace as you miss her.  May He strengthen you and give you what you need each day.


----------



## CDoobee

Bumped up since I added pictures and the link to her website to the first post.


----------



## Deb in IA

I am very, very sorry for your loss, CDoobee.


----------



## Rafiki Rafiki Rafiki

Oh, CDoobee, I'm so sorry about Hilary.  I know that she's with God and that we have a special angel from the DIS right up in heaven looking down at all of us!

I met CDoobee (Debbie), Hilside (Hilary), and Tig-Collins (Jared) at my very first DIS meet back in August, 2000.  We had lunch together at Dave & Buster's in St. Louis with Wheelsie, Becka, and several other DISers.  

I'm posting the photo below.  Hilary is in the front and center on a wheelchair.


----------



## DawnCt1

My deepest condolences.


----------



## ugadog99

I am so sorry for your loss.  I pray you are able to find peace with this tragic situation.


----------



## grlpwrd

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family....


----------



## DebIreland

Deb,
Thank you so much for sharing those beautiful photos of your wonderful daughter. I remember laughing out loud at the fabulous photos Hilary posted for you on the food photos thread on the Restaurants Board with the Disney miniature toys you took with you on your trip to represent each of your children. What an amazing mother you are. My heart breaks for you and your family. May Hilary rest in peace.


----------



## swankybeth

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## dvcfamily41801

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Caradana

May Hillary rest comfortably at peace.  It's clear from your story and her site that she found a lot of love and happiness in recent years ... made me smile to read of it.


----------



## MinnieM3

Very sorry for your loss.  God bless her.


----------



## kbmoo

I am saddened by your loss.  My heart & prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Aimeedyan

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## Banshee

We are so sorry Hillary and Tom and your entire family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Booknut

Thank you for sharing those photos, i'm so very sorry


----------



## Evil Genius

I am so sorry for your FAmily's loss. I'll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## mt2

I'm sorry for your loss.  Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Freyja

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wheelsie

I know this is a LOOOOONG time coming but I want you to know I'm so very sorry we lost Hil....I did quite enjoy her posts I havent been here in forever and was not aware she is no longer with us...

Again my deepest condolenses


----------



## epcotfan

I am so sorry for your loss. My sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## lucas

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alicnwondrln




----------



## Luv'sTink

I am so sorry to hear this news. Losing a child is one of the hardest things that can happen to a parent.


----------



## CDoobee

Thanks everyone.  It's still so hard to believe.  I still expect to get emails and phone calls from her.  

Here is the direct link to her guestbook in the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette.  My dad has paid for that to stay up indefinitely.

http://www.legacy.com/postgazette/Obituaries.asp?Page=Notice&PersonID=17803302


----------

